# College girls *or anyone really* and makeup!



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all!  I have a random question, I'm a senior in college and was wondering if any other college gals have noticed what I've noticed. 

The majority of girls at my school don't wear a whole lot of makeup, I guess that's true of life in general on the whole but I kinda wish that people were more dramatic or fun with makeup at school.  I feel *slightly* overdone walking in with dazzleglass when everyone else has on only chapstick.  Does anyone else experience this?  Maybe even at work for those not in school.  

I mean, I still do my makeup the way I want buuut a little part of me just feels a tad over sparkly when everyone else is hardly wearing makeup.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 30, 2008)

I am one of about... hmmm, 4 or 5 girls at my work that are under 30. And I am by far the one in the office that wears the most make-up and the most dramatic make-up. 2 of them don't wear anything, except maybe mascara, the other girl will wear some darker purple eyeshadow, but that is about it. Then here I come tramplin' into work with my bright red lips, my dark eyeshadow and my fake lashes.

But ya know what? I always get so many compliments. Even from the girls that don't wear that much make-up. Most of them will even say, "I can't pull that off, I would look like a drag queen!". 

So I look at it like, most of them maybe don't wear it because they don't know how to do it, or they don't think they can pull it off. I say, if you know how to do it, you can blend like a magician, then why the hell not?

I look at it like this, too. I'm only young once. When I'm 50, I doubt I'll be wearing dramatic purples, greens and blacks. So at 25 years old, I'm gonna rock it the F out.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't really say that much about college because I graduated last December ... but I know that when I was there I always had on WAY more than everyone else.  

Now I am a teacher ... and I still stand out in the makeup dept.  My students play "guess the number of colours" game with my eyeshadows and try to guess how many different colours I am wearing.  

Some of the other teachers look at me when I wear turquoise shadow like I am out of my mind ... but I get WAY more women that come up to me and ask me to show them how to do theirs.  

Yeah it can be a little awkward at times, but at the end of the day my makeup is really the only thing that is unique about my personal sense of style.  I am not a big clothes/shoes person so the makeup is more important to me ... and I love it enough to just wear what I want and let the people who don't like it think what they want.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

When I went to college I wore eyeliner, mascara  and lipgloss....to do much more was not happening....But I never have gone to work without almost a full face unless I just woke up late of felt bad.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2008)

^ haha i love your take on make up. (imMACnificent)

I feel the same way (i'm in college), though I have seen a few girls wearing brighter, adventurous make-up there's not a lot of them, definitely not among my friends. I always feel like im so 'done-up' and sadly sometimes i've felt 'fake' because of it - because some rude people have implied that make-up = fake.

I don't care though, I still wear it, if i have the time i'll wear really funky eyeshadow colours and actually I usually get compliments from other ppl so it's cool


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_^ haha i love your take on make up. (imMACnificent)

I feel the same way (i'm in college), though I have seen a few girls wearing brighter, adventurous make-up there's not a lot of them, definitely not among my friends. I always feel like im so 'done-up' and sadly sometimes i've felt 'fake' because of it - because some rude people have implied that make-up = fake.

I don't care though, I still wear it, if i have the time i'll wear really funky eyeshadow colours and actually I usually get compliments from other ppl so it's cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Totally. Sometimes I'll ask my boyfriend, 'babe do i look like im wearing too much make up?!'. He ALWAYS says no, but even if I was, Im not sure if he'd tell me, haha.

I think there can sometimes be a fine line between tacky and 'dramatic' so it's hard when we sometimes aren't sure where we fit in.

But I know I feel good, regardless!


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 30, 2008)

oh yes, true for me too... actually when I was in college I preferred not to wear lots of makeup (just mascara, liner, chapstick hahah) at school. It's because I liked to sleep as much as I can and I get so busy with other school stuff I was involved with and studying since I was a Pre-Med major and my friends were all also hard core science majors, but when we would go out or something that involved getting dressed up we would get all dolled up and have fun doing it. It was also interesting too because I went to a hippie school so a majority of the people were not very girly in that sense with makeup... lol, lots of girls would wear shorts with hairy legs.


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 30, 2008)

Reading those make me feel better, I think they're all good approaches to take especially ImMacnificent!  I don't think I'll hesitate as much with the heavy metal purple glitter liner now...teehee!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 30, 2008)

I work nights at my job and I basically wear a full face to work. Some people complements and others just look at me like what the hell are you doing. I really don't care.


----------



## unkn0wn (Dec 30, 2008)

haha, i'm in highschool so this definitely happens to me. the majority of the girls wear a bit of eyeliner but nothing overdramatic.

i usually get compliments for it though, so whatever. :}


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 30, 2008)

Im a junior in college and I know exactly what you mean...but Im on the other side lol. When I go to class all I wear is foundation, bronzer, blush, eyeliner, mascara, and chapstick. I dont really do eyeshadow or lips, but its not because I dont want to, its because of laziness lol. If I gave myself enough time in the morning I would go all out, but that extra half hour of sleep always seems so damn inviting! My first class winter quarter isnt until 12:30 so hopefully I will do better then.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 30, 2008)

Rock it while you can!  At work I have to wear "conservative" makeup, so on the weekends, out come the bright colors!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 30, 2008)

When i went to school in new york, girls wore makeup all the time.  I mean i never see a girl wear smokey eyes to class, but you know they have on foundation, a bronzer, eye lienr, and shiny lips.  It wasn't only makeup, but everyone had high taste in fashion as well.

Then when i went to school in Hawaii.  Its very very laid back here.  No one wears makeup, a lot of guys wear swimming shorts and flip flops to school with a surfer shirt on.  You see girls coming to class with their bikini strings hanging out of their clothes.  So i just tone things down a bit.  I wear brown eyeliner, fill in my brows, put on some satinfinish, and a matte nude lipstick.  Even then i feel like im wearing too much.  But i'd rather spend that extra 30 minutes sleeping than applying makeup, college drains your soul...


----------



## Brittni (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Totally. Sometimes I'll ask my boyfriend, 'babe do i look like im wearing too much make up?!'. He ALWAYS says no, but even if I was, Im not sure if he'd tell me, haha.

I think there can sometimes be a fine line between tacky and 'dramatic' so it's hard when we sometimes aren't sure where we fit in.

But I know I feel good, regardless!_

 

I've noticed that when I'm dating a guy I tend to wear less makeup. I always was taught guys like more natural looking girls, but when I go out sometimes guys are like "Ohh, I love the blue on your eyes" (eyeshadow) etc!

I'm in college... first year at university and ITA that not many of my friends wear make-up at all. Whenever any of my girlfriends come over to my house, they always Ooh and Ahh at my huge mirror (pool table size) leaning up against a wall and all of my make-up and vanity area.. So of course before we go out to parties, guess who winds up doing about 4-5 girls make-up each night? Not that I mind, it's fun and I always explain the products to them. Plus once I get a new camera I can use them to build my portfolio!

But, truth be told I only had two classes on campus last semester. Both night classes so filled with more older people and i only decked my makeup out for math class. Always felt a bit too made up but oh well. I'd rather be overdressed than underdressed for the occasion! So I am kind of excited to "show off" my makeup skills and go all out this semester as I'll be on campus like allllll day long every day!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then again, as the person above stated...SLEEP over applying makeup is soooooooooo worth it in college a lot of times lol


----------



## Tudor Rose (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm a Junior in college now, and no one wears much at the college I attend. Now, I did go to school for theater for two years...that was a different story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even if I do a full face, though, it's generally just neutrals or some light shimmer shadows and a fun lippie. I save the dramatics for after school.


----------



## JSmart04 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm a senior in college and people rarely wears make-up. Now I'm getting my friends to wear make-up so i'm not alone


----------



## zeroxstar (Dec 31, 2008)

yep - i never wear much makeup to school because i think it's unneccesary but - mascara, bronzer and concealer are always my friends cause i'm pale and have really light lashes.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 31, 2008)

I notice the difference between High School girls and College girls. I for one wish I wore makeup in High School because I'm there for 8+ hours. But the girls at HS wear much more than my College ladies...

Just because in College, I know it's not much of a socializing place and you'll most likely not hang out with your classmate. Everyone is there just to learn and then leave for work or whatever. I know we value our times more than our appearance and since everyone is dressed down - of course most don't want to stand out. I find it odd when I see girls in stiletto boots and dressy shirts at 8 am with a full face on for Math class... haha. I pretty much value my sleep time and do very minimal makeup. If I have somewhere to go after wards, I'll pull my shadows and go all out - that's my exception.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 31, 2008)

I noticed this too. More girls dress up for school than work but I do stand out because I love dressing just a little more dressy. I was never a jeans and t-shirt girl and I pretty much always prefer a bit more dramatic look for makeup. It's whatever they prefer I guess.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, what do I say ? I'm the only girl at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For work, I wear eye liner, mascara, kohl, lip liner, lip colour and gloss ... N yea, when I'm not running for the car (which rarely happens!), eye shadow ... But, what I don't get to do with the shadows, I do with coloured liners (like green today!) ... Yay! But, I've never got anything but compliments (even from guys) for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I guess, wear your make-up and flaunt it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm guessing that in college, most girls barely have time for makeup and they probably don't care for it too much because they're more laid-back and aren't trying to impress anyone.

I go to highschool and I wear makeup for fun, whereas most other HS girls wear makeup to look cute for guys.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 31, 2008)

When I was an undergraduate, very few people wore makeup. Too much going on. I wore it and didn't really care what others did.

Now in grad school, I notice that the undergradautes where much more. It might be because we're in a city or because it's coed (I went to a single sex school).


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't really wear much make-up when I'm at school.
Shoot, I could barely wake up for classes, days I could wake up, sure, I put on some crazy eye-makeup but I NEVER did foundation. But I never cared if anyone thought I wore too much make-up. I do what I want. And I don't do it to look cute either, I love colors, I love the "canvas" so to speak. I'm just artsy!

Now if I'm going clubbing at night or on weekends.. out comes the crazy colors and glitters! =)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 31, 2008)

I just graduated from a college where the girls are known for looking pretty ridiculous for the most part lol  when I was younger I wore a lot of makeup because I was still learning and experimenting.  My looks have gotten significantly lighter, and I noticed the same thing about upperclasswomen, they tend to keep it pretty simple.  A lot of the sorority girls and younger looking girls dress up for class and wear a lot of make up; to me I'm like why bother lol I get up, go to class, then just go home, so why waste my product lol


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't wear much makeup in college, just eyeliner and mascara.  Definitely a bit more on the weekends, or when my friends and I were going out.  I think that was the trend for most girls... College is a bit different than, say, high school.  College you aren't really out to impress during class, like others said, you show up, learn, leave.  You do your impressing outside of the classroom.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Dec 31, 2008)

I just graduated this past summer and I'm not in school or anything yet but from what I've heard from alot of college girls most of the girls there don't really have as much time in the mornings or whenever to get too much into makeup just for school. Usually if they do wear makeup or wear more dramatic/colorful makeup its for the weekends or when they go out to parties, etc. I had a similiar situation during my high school years though because I'd try to do dramatic/colorful makeup on a daily basis just for school while the other girls were much more toned down but still the majority of them did wear makeup. Now I didn't get much crap about it, at least not to my face from the girls it was sometimes a guy who would bitch when I had winged black eyeliner on. But I ignored them, do what makes you feel happy


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 1, 2009)

It's so weird because for me it's the total opposite of what others have said here. When I was in secondary school (high school) hardly anyone wore any make up, and if they did it was very minimal (I only wore foundation - coz I had to - and sometimes mascara with occasional lipgloss and that was it). Now that I'm in college people definitely dress up more...I think it's because over here we wear uniforms in secondary school still so no one really cares lol; plus the whole education system over here is different to the US (where I think a lot of people of this site are from). I think here college is like high school over there so, okay I'm just confusing myself so I'm gonna stop lol Basically for me it was the other way round and now I find myself wearing a nearly a full face most days..

I say just do whatever makes you happy, why worry about what others think?


----------



## Brittni (Jan 1, 2009)

^ ITA. In highschool, all I wore was eyeliner (tightlined) and mascara... rarely foundation (I've been blessed w/decent skin) or anything else... Now I only WISH I would've wore full-face make-up to bring out my beauty back then! haha! In my HS no one really wore dramatic make-up at all.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucky gals! During highschool I had to do my face routine and foundation, concealer, powder, etc all at home. Then on the way to school, yes as in on the school bus/vehicle I'd do all my eye makeup since it was like a 40 minute trip to get to my school from my place. Now looking back I might of regretted it. All those days I could of slept in just for even those extra 15 minutes would of been nice lol. But however I did always feel more confident during the day if I had a full face of makeup on for some reason. Plus people for some reason would pull me to the side literally and ask "ZHEN ARE YOU HIGH?!" when I had absolutely no eye makeup on, not that I was lol.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 1, 2009)

girls at my school CAKE on the makeup! Its like orange foundation lines and thick black eyeliner everywherre. ew


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 1, 2009)

When I was in secondry school we were not allowed to wear make up (It was a Catholic all girls school) so when I went to college I didnt bother to apply makeup until I actually went there bare faced and felt so odd cause every girl and women were wearing makeup whether it be a little bit of liner and mascara or full face so then I wore it more often but it was usually just foundation, mascara and eyeliner


----------



## kimmy (Jan 1, 2009)

my sister's in college and when i stay with her, i usually notice her getting up like two minutes before she has to be out the door, so i can see why most college girls don't wear makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




most of the ladies i work with wear the same type of makeup i do though, so i'm pretty comfortable.


----------



## kenmei (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm a sophomore in college now and half the time I'm at school, and like many of the girls who've already answered, I don't bother with make up just because there's no time for it. But when I do wear makeup, I aim for the "natural" look...tinted moisturizer, some blush, mascara, nude lipstick and I'm out the door. From what I've noticed at my school (it's a huge, huge university), the majority of girls don't wear makeup (~70% ?) and the majority of those who do wear it, wear just the basics (eyeliner, mascara, lip gloss, etc).

I dunno...sometimes you can't tell that a girl's wearing make up right?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_girls at my school CAKE on the makeup! Its like orange foundation lines and thick black eyeliner everywherre. ew_

 
Thats EXACTLY how the girls use to do there makeup in middle school and during my first year of highschool. Remember back in the day when all the girls thought that having that one stripe of glitter eyeshadow on there lids was cute along with a thick ass line of black liner all around the eye area lol?!


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 2, 2009)

When I had early morning classes it was usually just tinted moisturizer, mascara and chapstick.


----------



## preciouscharm (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm a soph in college and catch me on a good day and I'll show off my makeup. Usually I'm on a time crunch and just do the basics, save the makeup for the weekends as a treat to myself. I don't really see a lot of girls wearing heavy makeup. WHere I live its hot all the time and have to walk all over campus.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 5, 2009)

So true... well i a freshman this year and my 2nd semsester is coming up in a week and its so true!!!!! i'd say like 98% of the girls in my school look like they wake up about 20 mins before classs.... lol!!! i cant blame them i used to go to class comfrtable as all hell but yet i always find myself wearing the most makeup but hey i dont mind everyone always compliments me and stuff. i know there are the haters like why is she wearing all that but guess what.... i just pay no mind!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Jan 5, 2009)

I never wear makeup to school only because I get up about 15 minutes before I have to leave the house. I really don't care about making an impression lol I'm sure when classmates see me outside of school they are surprised lol


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 5, 2009)

lol @ "a tad over sparkly"

when i was a senior in college i had a shitload of MAC and wore none of it to class. just because i just always got up, threw on some sweats and shox and went to class. when i went out or went to work (i worked @ nordstrom at the time) that's when the MAC came out.

it's just personal preference. different ppl care in different situations.
my freshman and sophomore year, i NEVER left my room w/o m/u
then i just got focused on class and studying and taking 9,000 naps a day so i just didn't wear it until i went out or went to work


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 5, 2009)

In high school i always did a full face.. i was alone in that the first two years but it picked up.
my mom worked at a college and always said high schools girls put themselves together better. in my college, everyone looked kinda sloppy. no offense to any college students! but it was mostly sweats, no make up, etc. 
i usually wore minimal make up. 
at my work it's kinda 50/50. my office doesnt wear much make up but the ladies in my building do.


----------



## angelzlilone (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess I'm not the typical college student, I have 8am classes Mon-Thursday and was up at 6 to do my makeup, get ready, drive(my campus is 1/2 hour drive from my apt.), and I have to get to school early to get a decent parking spot. 

I've been noticing more and more that most girls on campus dont wear makeup, and if they do its like one lid color, mascara, and concealer.

I feel like most of my time is spent on campus and I want to look semi-decent, so if that means i have to go to bed earlier so I can get up earlier, so be it.


----------



## shea_47 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ncsugrl09* 

 
_The majority of girls at my school don't wear a whole lot of makeup...everyone else has on only chapstick._

 
I am the only girl who wears bright coloured eyeshadow in my classes so I always feel overdone in my early morning classes when I am actually dressed, haha. I go to a small university in Northern Ontario and most people who live on campus roll outta bed, put on their parkas and snow boots, slap on a hat and go. Not a fan of that look myself. 

Other than that, girls usually wear lululemon workout pants and bare faces so it's pretty relaxed but I like to have fun with my fashion and makeup. In the afternoons the party girls and caked-face girls come outta the woodwork for my teaching special needs children education class so I don't feel as bad...


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 5, 2009)

I usually wear a full face of makeup for uni, as do a lot of the other girls I see. A lot of them wear dresses and heels too and have their hair done, not many people wear tracksuits, just a few in the A&F jumper, fleece Hollister bottoms and Uggs combo. 
My college sounds quite different to what you've all described here though. It's not really a turn up, learn, leave kinda place. It's more turn up, sit in one of the cafés/college bar for a while and talk to people/read/eat, maybe go to a lecture or two, sit in cafe/bar for a while longer and then go home. Much more socialising than learning. In fairness I am only in my first year though.


----------



## ellapink (Jan 9, 2009)

I know what you mean, but its the opposite for me.  All the girls at my college wear a lot of makeup.  I use Carmex, and thats about it.  
But I also had early morning classes, so I tried to wake up as late as i could.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 9, 2009)

i remember my 1st day of HS i toned my look down totally because i figured all the other girls would be relaxed/bare faced looking and i was already nervous enough, i didnt want to stand out. i spent the summer in platforms/black eyeliner/serious lashes  lol so i wear sneakers/light shimmery shadow + a lil mascara, and then i find myself in a sea of girls wearing heavy black liner and thongs hanging out of jeans lol i was like okay, i guess i was wrong. i felt so weird that day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 9, 2009)

People in my uni will bother to dress up but makeup is mainly limited to eyeliner, mascara, and some face products. As for me, I always have on face makeup, blusher, lipliner and a lipstick/gloss. I don't bother doing my eyes because I'm wearing spectacles like 99% of the time. The craziest lippies I've worn to school were Red She Said, Pink Nouveau and Pomposity. Once I was really running late, and I entered the room when a VIP guest speaker was already halfway through his speech with frosty purple lips and heavily applied blusher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Hug Me, Hot Gossip, and "O" (lightly applied) are pretty wearable shades. If I want slightly more color I'd go for Lustering or Capricious. Viva Glam VI is worn when I need to give presentations, because the brown undertones in it make me look older and more mature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for the rant (I'm really bored now). I heart lippies because I'm forever running late, and with just a quick swipe it instantly adds color, life and glamour to my face.


----------



## monter (Jan 9, 2009)

I went to a small private college in the Chicago suburbs for undergrad, and most girls didn't wear much makeup (myself included!). I know for me, it was just because I was lazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm in law school in Chicago, and I've found that most girls that around my age - like that started law school within a couple of years of graduating from college - usually wear makeup. The girls that are like 30+ for the most part don't (or it's super natural stuff). There are definitely girls my age that rock a smokey eye for class, but not so much when it comes to bright colors, though.

It could also just be that now I'm in school in the city instead of in the suburbs, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regardless - wear what makes you happy!


----------



## belle89 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm a college sophomore. 
For the most part, girls keep it very minimal in terms of attire and makeup. Generally, girls come to class bare-faced and in sweats. I tend to do only foundation and lip gloss. I do more makeup on the weekends and when I go out. During the week, I'd rather sleep in than to do a full face of makeup.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 9, 2009)

I noticed a girl the other day in class wearing false eyelashes. The thing that I didn't get is that the glue was very prominent and gloppy. I think that if you're going to get glammed up, pay attention to the details.


----------



## luvsic (Jan 10, 2009)

I know what you mean girl, lol. At my college everyone dresses down, when it comes to clothes and makeup. In fact, if you dress up too much (aka, something more than the usual sweats and a free t-shirt) people tend to give you weird looks.

Once I felt bold and did a smokey eye and proudly walked out onto campus sporting my work. Another day I sported a pretty much nude eye and a red lip. Boy did I get weird looks both times. Sometimes I am like you, I wish people would have a little more fun with their makeup and clothes because I know I am definitely not the type who looks amazing dressed down (btw, jealous to all the girls who can pull that off.) But I might as well be a pioneer in the field if that's the case! Haha I just have to gain the confidence to do so.


----------



## crystalclear (Jan 10, 2009)

I think quite lot of people in my year at uni do wear makeup to class, although there is only one person (and she attracts attention for all the wrong reasons) who tends to wear it as bold as I do. I suppose since it's law people are dressing to look professional and smart (being totally makeup free tends to make you look as if you just haven't bothered so most wear minimum of foundation, concealer and mascara). Alot of people tend to focus more on their nails though but make up is considered important definitely.  Personally, I go for for the bright bold lipstick look (even in school when everyone else was wearing light frosted pink coloured stuff) and to hell with what anyone else says or thinks, it's not as if anyone is expecting them to wear the same make up as me, it is basically personal comfort (I could never go out bare faced)


----------



## Moxy (Jan 10, 2009)

I always wear make up to Uni. Fortunately I am one of those who WILL get up 20 minutes earlier to do my face. 

The other day I wore foundation, Dainty blush (which you can barely notice), sheer neutral lipgloss and a winged black liner plus mascara. I wouldn't call it heavy make up, but still. One of the girls in my year actually asked me "why do you always wear so much make up?" 
And since she is almost famous for her ever greasy hair, I had my remark ready, I said "why do you never wash your hair?". She hasn't talked to me since and I really couldn't care less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Express yourself, girls and don't let others run you down


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I always wear make up to Uni. Fortunately I am one of those who WILL get up 20 minutes earlier to do my face. 

The other day I wore foundation, Dainty blush (which you can barely notice), sheer neutral lipgloss and a winged black liner plus mascara. I wouldn't call it heavy make up, but still. One of the girls in my year actually asked me "why do you always wear so much make up?" 
And since *she is almost famous for her ever greasy hair*, I had my remark ready, I said "why do you never wash your hair?". She hasn't talked to me since and I really couldn't care less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Express yourself, girls and don't let others run you down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's the first I've heard of someone being infamous for greasy hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't imagine, but eww it must be pretty gross. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great retort you had there, Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And no, you weren't wearing much makeup at all, just the essentials IMO.


----------



## soglambitious (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not really a college girl anymore (graduated in '08), but I think most college women don't wear much makeup because it is kind of arbitrary. It is JUST class and no one really cares how you look. 

At my school we were VERY casual when it comes to dressing for class. Just "throw it on and go" and since that is the culture you would look out of place with a full face of makeup and falsies on. 

I also think the issue is that many girls are 1) lazy and 2) just don't think they can "pull off" certain looks. Many girls sadly don't have the confidence to wear a bold lip gloss or bright shadow.


----------



## soglambitious (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soglambitious* 

 
_I'm not really a college girl anymore (graduated in '08), but I think most college girls don't wear much makeup because it is kind of arbitrary. It is JUST class and no one really cares how you look. 

At my school we were VERY casual when it comes to dressing for class. Just "throw it on and go" and since that is the culture you would look out of place with a full face of makeup and falsies on. 

I also think the issue is that many girls are 1) lazy and 2) just don't think they can "pull off" certain looks. Many girls sadly don't have the confidence to wear a bold lip gloss or bright shadow._

 
Oh and that being said, I wore a FULL face (w/o falsies) most days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm just THAT girly. tee-hee.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 26, 2009)

I am an MBA student and yes i do wear a full face to school but when i was in college it was concealer, foundation, mascara and lip gloss


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 26, 2009)

yes!! 

Most girls that do wear makeup = too much bronzer, black liner, mascara and too much nude gloss.  

Anyone with any colour on the lid is considered "great at makeup"


----------



## miss sha (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm going to be a senior in college when I return in the fall and I can't say I really remember how much people put makeup on. I think it's a mix of people dressed up and dressed down. I say dressed up because I've definitely remarked on how the hell girls are walking around in spiked heels (our campus is VERY hilly) but I've also seen sweatpants tucked into Uggs and those godawful topknot ponytails (not cute, I don't care how rushed you are!).

I'm one of those people that wakes up early enough for class to shower, get dressed, check my email, and run out the door to be late for class anyway, so yeah, no makeup for me. I do have a lot of classes in the afternoon this semester (and I also work two on-campus jobs) so maybe I'll be wearing more makeup then.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 27, 2009)

I know what you mean.  At work I set down my HK Lip conditioner in Pink Fish on a table and everyone was like.  oooooo you wear MAC?   Like I was trying to be all high class and fancy.  I'm like ?  It's a freakin pale pink lip balm w/ spf.  Give me a break.  Idiots.  I wish I had friends that were into makeup/MAC.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 28, 2009)

At UCF theres tons of chicks wearing makeup. In Orlando, most people here have that "high fashion" attitude that should be kept in NY or LA, lol.


----------



## missteex3 (Jun 28, 2009)

im in highschool, and at my school it seems like either you wear too much make-up or none at all. i usually wear foundation, concealer, eyeliner, mascara and some gloss.  one day in the bathroom, i pulled my fix+ out of my purse cause my face was looking a little cake-y and all my friends were like wtf is that?!  some of the girls at my lunch table don't even know what sephora is.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 29, 2009)

In my school girls wore makeup and dressed up 90% of the time. THere were some girls who didn't give a damn, and other girl who just wore eyeliner, but it was more so bcuz they didn't know how to apply anythin else. This is all at community college, but when I go to Buffalo in January, I have every intention on wearing my makeup who cares? I'm not buying it for it to look pretty in my traincase (well, forthe most part)
Hey if I had my contacts I would be wearing coloured eyeshadow everyday


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I don't really wear much make-up when I'm at school.
Shoot, I could barely wake up for classes, days I could wake up, sure, I put on some crazy eye-makeup but I NEVER did foundation. But I never cared if anyone thought I wore too much make-up. I do what I want. And I don't do it to look cute either, I love colors, I love the "canvas" so to speak. I'm just artsy!

Now if I'm going clubbing at night or on weekends.. out comes the crazy colors and glitters! =)_

 
I could totally relate to this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have classes 7am in the morning and putting makeup on is not an option for me. I get up, take a shower.. and maybe put on some eyeliner and blush. That's about it.

I rock my makeup when I go out at night or if there's a special occasion.

I just can't do it before I go to school.. sucks.. it's funny coz I see some of my classmates do a full face makeup.. and I ask myself "_If she can do it, why can't I_? lol.. but that would mean waking up extra early in the morning.. Boo!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Jun 30, 2009)

My major in college is, I'd venture to say, 99.5% male dominated! I'm a sports management major, and it's very tiny, so since I'm one of the only girls, I can get away very easily with a baseball hat, hoodie and sweats but a lot of the times I like to do it a bit more. Even if I am in sweats and a hat I still like to throw some on. I do more muted eyes just because I think I might look a little too "come here, boys!" if I did my more glam ones. Some girls do think it's "trying too hard" or "stuck up" (<- that was a favorite of mine!) but I just generally love doing my makeup and feel better when I have it done.

I also worked in the NHL as an internship this past season, and let me tell you, I was shocked! There were more females, yes, but they all seemed to want to blend into the "guy" environment. They looked at me and my friend as if we had 4 heads when we'd put on lipstick before a game, during which we interacted with the public and players as our job! It was intense. So basically I know how you feel, and I find it very interesting. I haven't figured it out yet, but it's alright, I'm gonna keep wearing it and having a ball!


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jul 7, 2009)

when i go to class i rock sweats and rainbows but makeup...i do it up...i LOVE getting creative and being dramatic...so ill rock some sweats...and glitter pigment, haha


----------

